# Activar rele por cantidad de pulsos de sensor de flujo con Hall



## pepezulu2010 (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola de nuevo
estoy haciendo "un invento" para activar una bomba de recirculacion de Agua Caliente Sanitaria (ACS)

Material
1 Fuente 12 VDC 0,5A (de telefono)
1 Fluxometro con chip Hall que genera 4 pulsos por cada vuelta de la rueda de caudal interna.
1 Rele 12 V DC
1 Bomba de recirculacion de ACS que hay que actualmente hay que activar con un interruptor manual para que "recircule" el ACS, o dejarla siempre activada en espera de que alguien use el ACS.

Instalacion
El fluxometro esta situado a la entrada de agua fria del tanque de ACS
Cuando se pide agua caliente, el fluxometro gira por el paso de agua y el chip de efecto Hall que lleva genera los pulsos (4 x Vta). Obviamente estos aumentan segun el caudal de agua que se solicite

Que pretendo:
Poner una electronica "sencillita" que cuando la velocidad de pulsos llegue a un umbral (previamente ajustado) el rele de 12 v entre y este a su vez arrancara la bomba de recirc.

Si abro poco el grifo de ACS (tipico: mando del grifo monomando en medio) el dispositivo no actuaria, pero al abrir el grifo a tope SI ya que la solicitud de caudal es mucho mas elevada.

Si le pongo el Tester en modo Volts, la salida de pulsos se convierte en "volts" de salida, por lo que pienso que es posible controlarlo de alguna manera.

A este disparo le pondria un 555 a modo temporizador para que en caso "cerrar el grifo en la mitad de la ducha" esta siga recirculando durante por ej 3 minuto con el fin de no perder temp de recirculacion.

Saludos
Jose ...


----------



## Xapas (Jun 6, 2014)

Necesitas un contador, es decir, un circuito digital, ya sea con puertas logicas, con circuitos integrados o incluso con microcontroladores, que te cuente el numero de pulsos que te da el sensor. Una vez llegado al límite que quieras establecer, el circuito sacaría a la salida un determinado voltaje que serviría para activar o desactivar el rele. Busca información sobre contadores y demás, puedes empezar, x ejemplo, por el 74192.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 6, 2014)

me parece que no necesitas un contador, sino un convertidor de frecuencia a voltaje como el lm2907 o lm331 y un comparador de ventana (lm324 por ejemplo)  y un temporizador como el 555 mas su respectivo relay (mecanico o estado solido) o como bien te dijo xapas con un solo microcontrolador(su respectiva programacion) y su relay


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola, puede aplicarse cualquier método, contador, conversor fcia.-tensión, etc. La meta es detectar por valor max. de pulsos que no es más que un frecuencimetro con salida condicionada. Aunque la mejor opción es utilizar un microcontrolador ya que puede aprovecharse todas las posibilidades, como retardo a la conexión o desconexión, etc.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 6, 2014)

> puede aplicarse cualquier método, contador,


soy medio curioso XD

como se podria hacer de manera "sencillita" con un contador? , he estado pensando y todo me lleva a un circuito medio complicado.(claro que sin el uso de microcontroladores)


----------



## AVILA (Jun 6, 2014)

saludos a todos, puedes hacer que entre la bomba con un presostato como el que traen las lavadoras ajustándolo según la presión que tengas en tu sistema hidráulico, pero bien otra opción es que en vez de manejar un censor de efecto hall utilices un imán circular he induzcas una pequeña tensión la cual al alcanzar cierto nivel active al relevador por medio electrónico, existen varios circuitos simples para detección de nivel de tensión, saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola de nuevo XD

me entretuve haciendo este circuito que probablemente te sirva como referencia de lo que planteo, espero te sirva.



utiliza solo un lm2907 , un lm324 y algunos componentes mas.

con el temporizador tengo un poco de duda pero si te sirve checo si lo hice correctamente XD


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 6, 2014)

papirrin dijo:


> soy medio curioso XD
> 
> como se podria hacer de manera "sencillita" con un contador? , he estado pensando y todo me lleva a un circuito medio complicado.(claro que sin el uso de microcontroladores)



Hola compañero, bueno hacer un circuito sencillo con contador, se puede hacer lo sig.
La señal que deseamos detectar la aplicamos al contador, luego con otra señal conocida, es decir base de tiempo local o sea un oscilador, aplicamos dicha señal al reset de ntro. contador.
Entonces si la señal que deseamos detectar es mayor a X, la cuenta llegará a un valor tal, que podemos accionar por ejem. un Flip-Flop RS o cualquier otro para generar la señal de acción, pues como la señal de reset ocurre a intervalos regulares, vale decir, dicho contador llegará a contar proporcional a la fcia. variable de entrada entre dos pulsos de reset.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 7, 2014)

Como no estaba seguro que pudiera funcionar el lm2907 con un sensor hall, me puse a jugar en esto y el resultado fue 

nada mas que en el diseño hay que colocar un preset en el pin 11 del lm2907, para ajustar el centro de la onda que envia el sensor.

comparto video de la prueba:





*notese que esta super improvisado el video


----------



## pepezulu2010 (Jun 8, 2014)

Genial compañero, mas claro H2O!!
eres un crack!


----------

